# Fantom Cross UNO Build



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

This bike was secretly hiding in the box in a corner of the garage for almost a year. I bought it on a whim to hit some trails and maybe ride to work. Nice that it comes with a flip-flop hub and coaster cog for off-road. Switched out the crazy long 140mm stem for a 110. This is a 61cm frame.

I finally started riding to work, and figured this would be a good option to my carbon frames. I might be upset if they were broken or stolen.

It won't look so clean with a rear rack, lock, and tool bag but this seems like a versatile bike for the price. Won't win any Strava segments but I get free training time riding to work.

I might have to peel the stickers to post it locally so my LBS friends don't crucify me.


----------



## respro (Jun 21, 2012)

You better ride that puppy before the new wares off! Nice build up.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Not bad. 

How much does it weigh?


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks. 22.7 lb as shown without racks and packs and tools.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

First commute went good. Ran single speed vs fixed to get used to the bike.

38x16 is a little low for road, maxes out around 21 mph at 110 rpm. Will probably try a 14 or 15.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Be careful installing a rack. The preinstalled bolts on the seat stays are weak. I twisted off the 5 mm head with a t-handle hex wrench.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah, that's disappointing. I'm replacing the bolts on my Ti Century, with Ti ones. It came with what look like cheap alloy bolts.


----------



## fuzzface84 (Dec 27, 2008)

Question for you: Whats the standover on the 61 with your current tires? I usually ride a 58 but I hear these run small and like larger frames.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

fuzzface84 said:


> Question for you: Whats the standover on the 61 with your current tires? I usually ride a 58 but I hear these run small and like larger frames.


Hey, I just checked and my 61 has a 33.0-inch standover height. That's with the stock tires. I might put some larger 38-mm tires on there, which might raise it about 1/8-inch.


----------



## fuzzface84 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you! That's about what I was hoping for. They still have these in black in a 61 but only have 58s in orange so I was hoping I could get away with the larger size as orange does not do it for me.


----------



## Johnny LaRoux (Jun 29, 2006)

Headtube length dimensions seem to be a mystery on these Fathom Cross frames, and BD hasn't gotten back to me. Any chance you can tell me what the headtube length is on your 61cm?

Thanks


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

Johnny LaRoux said:


> Headtube length dimensions seem to be a mystery on these Fathom Cross frames, and BD hasn't gotten back to me. Any chance you can tell me what the headtube length is on your 61cm?
> 
> Thanks


No problem. The head tube is about 6 - 9/16", or 167 mm on my 61 cm Fantom Cross Uno.

I double-checked the BD site and you are correct--Head Tube length is a missing dimension on their chart. You might be able to resolve it geometrically but it would take some effort.

Alan


----------



## fuzzface84 (Dec 27, 2008)

I built up a black 61cm yesterday. Will take some photos over the weekend. Liking it so far.


----------

